# Samsung A3 Cracked screen data recovery?



## nelsonnnn69 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello there, I have a Samsung A3 which has a cracked screen that will not work, I'm trying to get all my data from this phone to no avail. The programs ive tried are asking me to turn on Debugging, which I cannot do because I cannot access the phone settings, is there anyway around this? Thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Samsung Galaxy A3* (support site)

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

